# Cows 1, Bear 0



## John I. Shore (Dec 6, 2011)

Check out this whuppin a Black Bear recieved after wondering into the wrong arena.  They never learn, "No Messa Wid Momma".


----------



## buckeroo (Dec 6, 2011)

That's awesome!


----------



## mgh2008 (Dec 6, 2011)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Roberson (Dec 6, 2011)

Poor ole bear. Needs to stay away from red meat


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Dec 6, 2011)

Simmentals can get pretty bad for sure


----------



## doates (Dec 6, 2011)

I love it!!! Love watchin those mama grizzly's go after big male grizzly's that are after their cubs


----------



## John I. Shore (Dec 6, 2011)

Roberson said:


> Poor ole bear. Needs to stay away from red meat


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 8, 2011)

Good GRIEF!

That is the kinda Bear even I could kill in the woods- a DUMB one!

I cant believe that Cub didnt get the heck outta there

Did they Kill It?



Very Cool Pics BTW!


----------



## John I. Shore (Dec 8, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> Good GRIEF!
> 
> That is the kinda Bear even I could kill in the woods- a DUMB one!
> 
> ...



Guy that took the pics went back later looking for the bear to skin it out and it was gone, dunno, maybe the cows ate him.:cow:

John I.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 8, 2011)

Rough lesson for the bear not to mess with cattle babies.


----------



## River Rambler (Dec 8, 2011)

Them little boogers are tough...I doubt they killed him, but that is certainly amazing. Only a cub bear would be dumb enough to do that.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 26, 2011)

That bear should eat mor chikin.


----------



## redman17 (Dec 26, 2011)

We have a family friend in Montana who has pack llamas that said the entire herd will gang up and stomp on/kick a bear or coyote until it either dies or runs off. Never thought about cows doing it too


----------

